# Ultimate titanium hardtail



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

What`s your opinion on the best ti hardtails of all time . I always thought that if I got one it would be with me till the grave . I always was horny for a merlin xlm , but the last 5 years moots has got me lusting , either the rigormootis or ybb " I know the ybb isn`t technically classed as a hardtail but it`s only 1 inch ". I know there are lots out there and I am slowly thinking of buying one soon " within 3 years". I have a feeling I`ll be riding a moots .


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Didn't have the opportunity to churn through a bunch, demoed a Moots YBB 11 years ago and ordered a custom one shortly after that. The only other I got to ride at length was a friend's Ibis Silk Ti a while later, which I thought was a bit better feeling (another softtail). Still have the Moots, a definite keeper although fork selection these days isn't the best in the range it needs, and I prefer my fs bikes these days for the most part, but that's mountain bikes...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Jones


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Seven Sola Gold but in 29er form gets me all hot and bothered


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

Jayem said:


> Jones


 Lot`s of money but probably worth it


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

hummer


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Titus Fireline. 

May not have the cache of some, but is available custom (hey, if you're already spending the $, why not?) Offers a lifetime warranty, is built in the US, and is a bit cheaper than many of it's brothers. This is due to volume production, and the fact that they've been at it so long, their system is pretty dialed. Also available in 26 or 29, I'd go 29, as it makes the suppleness of the ti really come to life:thumbsup:


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

sherijumper said:


> What`s your opinion on the best ti hardtails of all time .


Rocky Mountain Tibolt. If you really mean: of all time.

Back then (1994) there wasn't much of a distinction between XC, FR, DH and stuff. So it became a nearly "do-everything" frame.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

Kona HeiHei King Kahuna.


----------



## dmcgoy (Apr 16, 2006)

If you really wanted a life-time titanium frame, you should go custom. Strong, Groovy Cycles, Quiring.....


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I've had my YBB SL for 5 years and really like it. If I were to get a different ti bike, I'd probably go with Blacksheep. I really like James' work, and he's only 3 blocks from my house.


----------



## jlharden (Sep 14, 2006)

I also lusted for the Merlins and Ibis ti bikes back when. There are some great custom builders now, and you can also mix and match parts and components to build your own "ultimate". With most good builders, you'll end up with a bike that will take you long into the future. Long after most of the plastic resin frames have bid farewell! Enjoy it!


----------



## Lactic (Apr 18, 2004)

I've had a Moots YBB SL (liked, really elevated my riding from a AL hardtail- selling), Ibis Silk TI (loved, smoother than the YBB- sold), Bontrager Lite Lite (1" headtube so very narrow fork choices- sold), Willits 29er (really like, current), and my Blacksheep SS 29er.

I need more rides on the BS but its quickly becoming the one that I will never part with. Ever. Taking her out this afternoon actually!

I also lusted after the Fat Chance Ti Yo Eddy... drool.:arf:


----------



## jlharden (Sep 14, 2006)

Black Sheep would likely be my first choice if I was going to do it all over. Fantastic customer service and I absolutely love the fork! Still, no complaints what-so-ever with the current ride. Near perfection in a hardtail. Long live ti.....


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

The best one is the one that was gifted with love. This bike found it second life with me, gifted from a friend who no longer rode it


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

If I were looking for a Ti bike, it would come down to Moots, Kent Erikson, Carl Strong, or Independent Fabrications. I would probably lean towards Strong or IF, as spending that much, it should be custom. That said, there are so many good TI builders out there, it is hard to choose.


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

Pooh Bear said:


> Rocky Mountain Tibolt. If you really mean: of all time.
> 
> When I read that I started chubbing up . That was a hot bike ! Anyone have any pics?


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

sherijumper said:



> Pooh Bear said:
> 
> 
> > Rocky Mountain Tibolt. If you really mean: of all time.
> ...


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

Is this the one?[/QUOTE]

Yes thats the one ! Simply beautiful ! This is one of the bikes that got me into riding , it was this and the altitude . I ended up buying an altitude and never looked back .

That picture is awesome the syncros cattleprod stem " when syncros was syncros" Raceface crank , headset . oooh I wanna go back in time !:thumbsup:


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Going custom is hard to argue with, when you're already dropping serious presidents on a ti bike, but I found the two that I drooled over, and lusted after, from Litespeed:

2001 Kitsuma
2007 Obed 29er

Like everything else I ride, or have ridden in the millennium, hafta build it up myself, so just gimme the frame....


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Seven


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

The one that meets your needs. The one that you like to ride again and again.


----------



## rbrsddn (Dec 3, 2006)

*My favorite Ti bike*


----------



## Three Phase (May 15, 2006)

How about one of these custom Potts?

http://www.stevepottsbicycles.com/bikes.php


----------



## timms (Feb 15, 2007)

I just sold my 05 LS pisgah and I'm starting to think that I may have made a mistake.

I really don't have any opportunity to try my bike before I buy.

Do wishbone chainstays actually soften the ride.

it seemed to have a relatively large seattube and the bi ovalized downtube did seem to create a nice a nice stiff BB, do you suspect any off the shelf companies make them stiffer.

thanks


----------



## Keatan (Apr 23, 2008)

Lynskey makes a nice bike. Whatever brand you get, just make sure its custom made.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

If I was in the market for Ti, I'd definitely talk to Steve Potts

http://www.stevepottsbicycles.com/

Ooops I see threephase beat me to the punch :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

sherijumper said:


> What`s your opinion on the best ti hardtails of all time.


I don't know what the best is but I can't imagine how my 9-yr old Seven Sola can be improved on -


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Mike T. said:


> I don't know what the best is but I can't imagine how my 9-yr old Seven Sola can be improved on -


Very nice Mike. I gotta get me some of those Boone chainrings. Here's my vote BTW. I found the frame on Craigslist. It's a 1995 but was NOS. Besides the Presta valves and the pedal end caps, every threaded part and bolt is Ti, including the spokes. I love the polished finish and the steeper than normal angles.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Woooo that bike o' yours is a beauty Vader. Niiiice. My angles are a bit steeper too with a 72 degree head angle (my spec). I can't stand slow steering frames. My rigid Pace fork in the pic is now a 3-piece fork thanks to a loose dog on a trail and a thoughtless owner. My face healed, the fork didn't. Good catch on the Boone ring! Those things are jewels. Lots of Ti on my bike too.

Edit - that hip joint is Ti too I hope.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

sherijumper said:


> Is this the one?


Yes thats the one ! Simply beautiful ! This is one of the bikes that got me into riding , it was this and the altitude . I ended up buying an altitude and never looked back .

That picture is awesome the syncros cattleprod stem " when syncros was syncros" Raceface crank , headset . oooh I wanna go back in time !:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]

A friend sold the frame (unfortunately not to me, since I didn't have the money back then). And it became this:










I think it may be the same bike that is linked above. Just a bit later.


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey look my 100th post whaddya know . I just found this , according to their website they are only making 150 . Built up with the WTF kit would be pure sex on wheels !


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

There are a lot of nice ones out there, but I'm partial to my Eriksen:




























That Litespeed is pretty nice too...


----------



## paneristi (Jun 9, 2004)

I guess it's all up to the geometry, frame design (ride compliance, rigidity, firmness, etc.), combined with selected components, as well as riding skill.

Lynskey is my preferred bike, while a friend with similar build likes Merlin XLM. 
Another friend who just moved from Titus Racer X to Merlin XLM felt that a hardtail was too much for the body. After riding style adjustment, and getting himself familiar with hardtail, he felt that XLM is somewhat too soft, and now goes with Titus Fireline with 80mm fork.

So IMDO, the ultimate bike is actually in the mind & body of the rider her/himself.


----------



## deanti (Feb 10, 2009)

My 1997-vintage Dean is the winner, hands-down ...


----------



## sundowner (Mar 13, 2007)

My Titus is only half Ti, does that count?


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

Eriksen with paragon sliders.

Winner: # Best Titanium Bicycle : Eriksen Cycles - Kent Eriksen 
https://www.handmadebicycleshow.com/awards2009.htm


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

CupOfJava said:


> Eriksen with paragon sliders.


Is that Gambrill? You have excellent taste in colors:


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

251 said:


> Is that Gambrill? You have excellent taste in colors:


Elizabeth Furnace. Yea it's a nice bike, but unfortunately not mine.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Lynskey

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=499645









The final built weight


----------



## belowambient (May 17, 2008)

no mention of airbourne? ive always wanted one of those


----------



## Frank_Zuccarini (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a year 2000 Airborne Ti Corsair. I absolutely love it.

Frank


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Out of all the frames in this thread, I have to give props to the Ibis, Black Sheep and Rocky Mountain. Nice! I'd want custom, SS disc and a stiff rear end. I'm sure I'll take flack for this, but I would probably go with a Habanero custom.


----------



## CRogge (Nov 24, 2005)

So Cheers!,

Where did you get that EC90 _setback_ post?! The carbon head on that is beautiful!


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

CRogge said:


> So Cheers!,
> 
> Where did you get that EC90 _setback_ post?! The carbon head on that is beautiful!


I got it off ebay for 25 bucks. New never used. It is circa 2005 or older from what I remember. It is a offset EC90 setpost.

http://www.eastonbike.com/PRODUCTS/POSTS/post_road_ec90_'06.html

Last incarnation of it was 2006 as a road post with a length of 300mm.

In 2006 it was marketed as just a setback seatpost for Road only. Prior to that I forget exactly how many years ago it was marketed as Road and MTB and the lengths were 350mm long. My is 350mm so it must have been 2003 to 2004? I forget exactly.

They show up on ebay everyone once in a while.


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

Cheers! said:


> Lynskey


17 pounds ! That`s crazy . Nice bike , hows it ride ?


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

I ordered my " dream bike " a little while ago . I`m getting a Moots Rigormootis . They said it would take about six weeks to build and ship . I probably have about a month to go .

It was a hard decision ...........Believe me  I had 4 frames that I was looking at , Merlin , Ibis , seven ,and moots.( and probably 5 others in the mix  ) I think I will be pretty happy with my bike and won`t have any regrets , although I think at that level they would all perform quite admirably ! 

I haven`t nailed down the complete build yet , but have ordered industry 9 wheels , which should arrive the same time as the frame . 
Anyways....................I`m stoked , I might post it on here when it`s built . ciao


----------



## frank daleview (Jan 23, 2004)

Ibis Silk Ti, no question in my mind-- I have it's younger sibling, the Ripley-- Now Castellano Fango.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

sherijumper said:


> 17 pounds ! That`s crazy . Nice bike , hows it ride ?


The bike is still awaiting its maiden voyage on dirt. I've only taken it around the block. The MTB trails are all closed for spring melt and rain.

Trust me, I'm aching to try it out


----------



## lil'stink (Dec 25, 2005)

All these old Ti frames are making me nostalgic for my pre FS days. I lusted after a 
Merlin XLM back in '96 but could only afford an off the shelf Titus (which I wasn't impressed with). The Erickson's look beautiful. Even though he isn't involved with Moots anymore, every new Moots I see has some sweet welds and is very sexy.
To me companies like Merlin and Litespeed have lost some of their appeal in the face of all the competition from Moots, Seven, etc. I think my bother's Yeti Ti-Arc might be the coolest Ti frame I have ever seen, wish I had a pic of it.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

lil'stink said:


> All these old Ti frames are making me nostalgic for my pre FS days. I lusted after a
> Merlin XLM back in '96 but could only afford an off the shelf Titus (which I wasn't impressed with). The Erickson's look beautiful. Even though he isn't involved with Moots anymore, every new Moots I see has some sweet welds and is very sexy.
> To me companies like Merlin and Litespeed have lost some of their appeal in the face of all the competition from Moots, Seven, etc. I think my bother's Yeti Ti-Arc might be the coolest Ti frame I have ever seen, wish I had a pic of it.


No offense but I see it as Moots is no longer what it used to be without Kent Eriksen behind the wheel. Same goes for Litespeed losing the Lynskey family... Merlin without Tom Kellogg.

I wonder if Chris Herting could make a modernized Yeti ARC Ti frame.

For the money the best value out there right now is an off the shelf Lynskey frame. Before that the voodoo D-Jab was a good buy, but for a couple of hundred more you can have a Lynskey frame welded in USA rather than a voodoo made overseas.

There is no such thing as a ultimate titanium frame. You buy/choose based on your interpretation of what the builder has to offer and the general style/looks of the layout of the bike.

To me old Litespeeds with the yellow Litespeed logo catches my eye. Lynskey catches my eye because I liked old school Litespeed before American Bicycle Group bought out Litespeed and Merlin.

Fat Chance bikes by Chris Chance also caught my eye. But I have never seen one in person ever. Maybe one day if I win the lottery and decided to buy and build every single bicycle I have ever admired I'd get a Independent Fabrications Ti hardtail frame.


----------



## marYn (Nov 23, 2006)

well, one more Lynskey here


----------



## Lab28 (Mar 21, 2008)

*my own Titus Eleven......*

so...there's mine . My own Titus Eleven 07' (from a frenchie ! Paris - France ). Great frame !


----------



## _daemon_ (Sep 16, 2007)

sherijumper said:


> Lot`s of money but probably worth it


Why? Have there been any tests done to compare it to other frames? Also not really alot of reviews floating around. Sure it's very nice and all, but how good is it really?


----------



## Bends But Doesn't Break (Jun 23, 2008)

sherijumper said:


> hows it ride ?


:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

my Strong... best ti frame ever....


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

Who said Titanium had to come in just Hardtail format. Myself, I love my Titus and Moots. But I still long to buy a Erikson or Strong and my current contemplation is one of Lynskey's 29er cruisers.


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

_daemon_ said:


> Why? Have there been any tests done to compare it to other frames? Also not really alot of reviews floating around. Sure it's very nice and all, but how good is it really?


Dirt rag just did a test , besides that I`ve heard lots of great things about it . It is very expensive though ! http://www.dirtragmag.com/print/article.php?ID=1212&category=stuff_reviews


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

For the price of the jones frame, I would rather get a blacksheep and a Erikson frame.


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

TiEndo said:


> Who said Titanium had to come in just Hardtail format. Myself, I love my Titus and Moots. But I still long to buy a Erikson or Strong and my current contemplation is one of Lynskey's 29er cruisers.


  Those are all yours ?:eekster: :eekster:


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

sherijumper said:


> Those are all yours ?:eekster: :eekster:


Yeah, I excluded the CF roadie and the Yeti ARC as this was a family photo of just the Ti persuasion. The Eleven frame is being converted into a dedicated SS speed commuter.

Lets just say I had a bad midlife crisis which I am proud to say I am over. I was going to buy a Lynskey 29er cruiser, but they said for my dimensions I would have to go 650b. Thus I am leaning more towards a blacksheep.

Most of the mentioned Ti builders here all build amazing stuff. You just gotta find the right one to work within your needs (ride quality, pampering/fluffing..ie CS, price, etc.). For small custom builders I would lean toward Strong, Erikson, Steve Potts, and Desalvo. The Ex-Titus boys have formed a company called FORM which looks promising, but the other mentioned builders have been around alot longer.

Medium to big size companies would be Seven, Moots, IF, Titus, and Lynskey. Pricewise, if it as standard spec bike non-custom, Lynskey beats all of the above in price and weight and they can do some butting and tubing manipulations no one else in the industry can touch. If you look carefully most of my Titus are Exogrid variety....only company to offer it.

My buddy just recieved his Dean 29er, quoted 12 weeks, 6 months later it showed up that gives you my impression of Dean.

Good luck in your search. Lotsa great companies. Unfortunately for us Canuckleheads, all we have been exposed to are Litespeed/Merlin and Moots as they had the main Ti market and distribution up here for the longest time.

For Production frames, you should look at Marins 09 Team Ti, made by Lynskey and I think the Canadian price is close to 2500 bucks. People forget we gotta deal with currency exchange, possible duty and shipping costs when we factor or budgets for Ti Bling.


----------

